# Free 65G tank at Richmond Hill



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi all, a co-worker of mine just dump a 65G on his curb this morning at Mayfair Court, Richmond Hill. It's fairly new too.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Vince (Nov 21, 2011)

is it still there


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

No, it's gone on the day I post this. Funny though, it has to be some one from this forum. My friend says he left it there for 2 weeks and the garbage man won't take it. He even calls around for collectors and they say he needs to pay $10 for gas fee for them to take it away from him. LOL

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Pretty sad that it sat outside for so long in the cold.


----------

